# Today



## Paymaster (Jan 9, 2012)

Happy Memorial Day!
May God Bless the families of those that gave all for our Country.

Getting started. Ribs, fatties, poppers, marinaded turkey breast, corn in the shuck and country styles are on the menu. Ribs and fatties are on.


----------



## penn 10/0 (Apr 7, 2011)

Looks like a Delicious meal, all who feast should enjoy.


----------



## Paymaster (Jan 9, 2012)

Plated.


----------



## Flounder Hounder (Nov 9, 2008)

Paymaster, once again you have awed and amazed. Looks delicious.


----------

